#ubuntu-no 2011-07-04
<superos> Denne var lei: http://dpaste.com/562792/
<superos> Og ingen triks i den gamle boka mi hjelper.
<superos> Dette er på Lucid
<Berge> Woha, har du ikke dpkg-maintscript-helper installert?
<Berge> Enten er systemet ditt radbrukket, eller så er git-pakken du forsøker å installere.
<Berge> Den er jo fra et PPA, så sistnevnte er mest sannsynlig.
<superos> Ser at git ble oppdatert for 12 timer siden fra PPA'et lucid bleed. SÃ¥ er nok den som er brukket ja.
<superos> Fiksa det med å fjerne PPA'et.
<Promille> Heisann folkens. Noen som har hatt kontinuerlig suksess med tv2 sin webplayer? det funker av og til her, men det virker mer som et sjansespill. bruker ubuntu 11.04 x86_64 . skal poste screenshot av about:plugins. webplayeren funker ikke no i skrivende stund
<Promille> Dette ble mange screenshots. Er det en command som kan liste opp pluginsene?
<Promille> http://www.pastie.org/2162542
<jo-erlend> Promille, hva mener du med en kommando som lister opp plugins? about:plugins gjør jo akkurat det?
<Promille> ja men sånn at jeg kunne ha postet de her, litt mer "struktert" enn ctrl-c ctrl-v . men den pastien der inneholder vertfall det som står i about:plugins
<jo-erlend> du har tydeligvis hatt betydelig bedre erfaringer med tv2 enn jeg har. Jeg har nemlig aldri fått spillerne deres til å fungere overhodet, bortsett fra TV2 Sumo med Moonlight på programmer uten DRM, som fungerte helt fint.
<Promille> så m.a.o. så er det DRM'n som sannsynligvis ødelegger.. Hva/hvilken feilmeldingen får du (hvis noen) når du prøver å spille av en drm-beskyttet filmsnutt?
<jo-erlend> det er så lenge siden jeg ga opp tv2 at det aner jeg ikke.
<Promille> Gidder du å prøve denne og se hva som skjer? http://www.tv2.no/underholdning/torsdagkveld/suksess-for-dj-dan-paa-aarets-sommerfest-3503276.html
<jo-erlend> under sterk tvil. :)
<Promille> ;)
<jo-erlend> når jeg ser bildet nå, så synes jeg å erindre at jeg aldri fikk noen som helst feilmelding. Det skjedde bare ingenting. Det samme ser ut til å skje nå. :)
<Promille> Jeg får opp totem sin plugin, og det står bare "spiller" mens timetakeren står på 0:00
<jo-erlend> her skjer akkurat det samme, bortsett fra at det står "Stoppet".
<Promille> rare greier. ja, jeg måtte trykke på playknappen får at det skulle stå spiller..
<Promille> jaja tror jeg også bare gir opp den sida der..
<Promille> takk uansett :)
<jo-erlend> når jeg åpner den i Totem, så får jeg feilmelding: Spilleliste «file:///tmp/plugtmp/plugin-metafile.asx» kunne ikke leses. Den kan være skadet.
<Promille> Samme her
<jo-erlend> du skal ikke se bort fra at vlc kan klare det.
<Promille> hvordan skifter jeg hvilken plugin jeg vil bruke(uten å avinstallere totem sin) ?
<jo-erlend> det er et veldig godt spørsmål. Har du flere? :)
<Promille> :)
<jo-erlend> kan søke på askubuntu.com
<Promille> får google litt. takk for hjelp i hvert fall
<jo-erlend> jeg vil absolutt anbefale deg å ta en kikk på askubuntu.com. Det er mange dyktige folk der. Finner du ikke noe spørsmål som dekker det du lurer på, så legger du inn et eget.
<Promille> Skal skjekke den ut
<jo-erlend> jeg lurer på det samme, så jeg kan spørre. :)
<Kagee> Har noen formening og hvor mye arbeid det er å kompiere en egen versjon av putty/kitty? (for windows)
<Kagee> en som bare gjør "det jeg vil"
<xt> 1 liter arbeid, ca
<Kagee> *har noen gjort det før*
<geirha> Kagee: Enklere å installere cygwin med xterm.
<geirha> og openssh
<hjd> Nordligste Ubuntu-fan http://design.canonical.com/2011/07/most-northerly-ubuntu-fan/ . Her bør vi ha en sjanse. Er det noen fra Svalbard i salen? :p
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-05
<virtuelv> who's responsible for cls.GoToLine?
<virtuelv> err, feil vindu, gitt
<Trond--> NÃ¥ ble jeg nysgjerrig.
<Trond--> fytti... 208k filer på 3,9gb og det er bare ubuntu
<xt> krise!
<Trond--> er det?
<brik_> for mange filer.
<Trond--> Hvorfor er det sånn for meg da?
<brik_> virus.
<Trond--> ???
<brik_> sorry, couldn't resist.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det begynner å bli problematisk når du nærmer deg 4 milliarder filer hvis du bruker ext4. Hvis du bruker btrfs, så bør du begynne å stramme inn når du passerer 1800000000000000000000 filer.
<Trond--> Er definisjonen 'filer' annerledes for GNU/Linux enn andre OS?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det kommer litt an på hva du mener.
<Trond--> I Windows er alle file extensions filer
<jo-erlend> i prinsippet er det det samme. Men det er noen enheter som behandles som om de var filer. Harddisker, for eksempel.
<Trond--> Jeg har 3 harddisker, ikke 208 000
<jo-erlend> Trond--, nei. Det finnes andre filer også.
<jo-erlend> bilder og lydfiler, for eksempel.
<brik_> fullt hus
<Trond--> Hvor ligger de? Jeg har ikke installert lyd og bilde filer
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det følger med lyder. For eksempel kommer det en lyd når påloggingsbildet dukker opp. Det er også bakgrunnsbilde som standard. Og det er ikonet på forskjellige programmer.
<jo-erlend> det finnes mange forskjellige typer filer.
<Trond--> Er ubuntu bygget opp av 208000 bilde filer?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<Trond--> på #ubuntu så sier de ikke hva disse filene er men at det ikke kan sammenlignes med windows
<jo-erlend> disse filene...
<Trond--> så filer må være noe mer enn bare file extensions
<jo-erlend> file extensions? Det er noe som brukes i MS-DOS.
<Trond--> .x .xx .xxx
<jo-erlend> i MS-DOS kan filer ha åtte tegn i fornavnet og tre tegn i etternavnet.
<brik_> file extension er bare hvilken type fil det er
<jo-erlend> det er bare et navn. Det har ingenting med type fil å gjøre.
<Trond--> brik_, ja
<Trond--> i windows er det mapper og filer
<Trond--> i ubuntu er det mapper, filer, og noe mer
<jo-erlend> nei, tvert imot. I Ubuntu er det mapper og filer. I Windows er det mange flere ting.
<jo-erlend> det er noe av det som kjennetegner Unix-liknende systemer, at alt er en fil. En harddisk er en fil, for eksempel, så du kan kopiere en harddisk til en annen med standard verktøy som dd. Det vil du ikke kunne gjøre i Windows ettersom det har mange flere grupper av ting enn bare filer og mapper.
<Trond--> Hvordan sjekker jeg hvor det er lagret mest filer?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, analyse av diskplass, for eksempel.
<brik_> windows-mappa mi har godt over 100k filer og om du vil sammenligne
<Trond--> windows mappa er typisk noen få tusener med filer 5-15 tusen etter hvilket OS versjon og installeringsmegden
<brik_> windowsmappa mi sier det er tull
<jo-erlend> Trond--, men som sagt. I Ubuntu er alt en fil eller en mappe. En mappe er forøvrig en fil. Prosessoren din er en fil, for eksempel. Hver prosess er en fil.
<brik_> :p
<Trond--> hva mente du med at windows er det mange flere ting?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, harddisker, for eksempel, er ikke filer i Windows. De er enheter.
<Trond--> er skjermen min en fil i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> alt er en fil.
<Trond--> er det lettere å programmere med gnu/linux slik er det derfor det er sånn?
<Trond--> I Disk Usage Analyzer under Contents får jeg, telle, 500-600 items. Er det det man ville sett på som filer i Windows?
<jo-erlend> det er en av grunnene. Man kan bytte ut små elementer. Det grunnleggende prinsippet er at et program skal gjøre én ting og gjøre den godt. Så kan andre programmer sette sammen andre små programmer og utvide dem på den måten.
<Trond--> Står ikke noe 208000 filer i Disk Usage Analyzer
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du sier ikke hva du ser på. Det er forskjell på system og bruker. I hjemmekatalogen din har du stort sett bare "vanlige" filer, selvom en hel del av dem vil være konfigurasjonsfiler og slikt.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jeg aner ikke hvor du har det tallet fra. Det nærmeste du kom en beskrivelse, var "disse filene". Men som sagt... Det er mange filer som ikke er lagret på disken din, men som representerer prosessor, nettverkstilkoblinger, etc.
<Trond--> Jeg vil bruke et verktøy som viser hva den teller siden sier jeg har 208000 filer
<jo-erlend> "den"?
<Trond--> siden den sier*
<Trond--> prosessorer er ting som foregår i CPU?
<jo-erlend> blant annet.
<Trond--> så litt senere kan jeg ha 30000 filer og litt senere en million filer mao
<jo-erlend> det er variabelt.
<Trond--> hvordan får jeg sjekket hvor mange "normale" (løs definisjon) filer jeg har ?
<jo-erlend> du kan bruke et løst definert verktøy.
<jo-erlend> men jeg må ut igjen.
<Trond--> For en behjelpelighet
<brik_> svaret reflekterer vel spørsmålet
<Trond--> mente "vanlige"
<Trond--> jeg henviste til det jo-erlend skrev tidligere
<Trond--> "I hjemmekatalogen din har du stort sett bare "vanlige" filer"
<Trond--> Fysiske filer
<Trond--> som finnes i ubuntu installasjonen
<Trond--> det er disse jeg vil telle
<Trond--> hvor mange filer ubuntu installerte, samt oppfaterings filer for ubuntu og filer jeg har lagret for File System og Home Folder
<geirha> sudo find / -xdev -type f -printf x | wc -c
<[ZyteX]> Trond--: enkel kommando du kan prøve; 'sudo ls -l / | wc -l' og se om det hjelper
<[ZyteX]> Trond--: glem det, min er feil
<Trond--> x
<Trond--> find: `/home/trond/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Trond--> 104943
<geirha> 104943 filer på filsystemet montert på / da.
<geirha> -xdev gjør at den ikke går innom andre filsystemer.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, husk at eksterne harddisker og slikt gjerne også inkluderes. Det samme gjelder nettverksdelinger.
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår begrunnelsen for å bruke både cdrom.u-c og releases.u-c, men hvorfor kan de ikke ha lenker til hverandre? Jeg ender alltid opp med å besøke den ene først og den andre etterpå.
<jo-erlend> nå var det jammen på tide å få testet ubuntu+1 :)
<jo-erlend> unity2d begynner å bli fint, synes jeg. Men jeg synes det der at monterte enheter havner i launcheren er noe ordentlig tull. De burde selvsagt ha en indikator.
<comradekingu> nå er det jo alt+f2 og greier
<jo-erlend> var det ikke det før?
<jo-erlend> jeg har bare såvidt kikket på unity2d i 11.04.
<jo-erlend> nye nautilus synes jeg var veldig fin. Den kommer jeg til å vende meg til uten det minste problem.
<jo-erlend> venne meg til også :(
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond--> Default Unity-launcher install er jo 2D
<jo-erlend> hmm? Nei. Standard er Unity. Unity2d brukes bare hvis skjermkortet ditt ikke støtter 3d ordentlig. I 11.04 er ikke unity2d installert som standard engang.
<Trond--> Hva er Print File ?
<jo-erlend> i 11.10 er dem det-
<Trond--> Det vises i 2D for det om det ikke heter 2D
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva mener du med det spørsmålet? Det betyr at du kan skrive ut en fil til papir eller til et mer portabelt format som for eksempel PDF.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, nei.
<jo-erlend> altså... Alle skjermer viser jo alt i 2d, så sånn sett har du naturligvis rett, men den bruker 3d effekter fra skjermkortet.
<Trond--> Jeg ser det i LibreOffice Calc. Det er allerede Export Direct As PDF og Print fra før.
<Trond--> SÃ¥ det at den popper ut kalkuleres som 3D?
<jo-erlend> den bruker 3d-egenskaper i skjermkortet ditt.
<Trond--> Er det forskjell utseendet-messig da fra Unity og Unity-2D?
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker forøvrig norsk Ubuntu, så jeg vet ikke hvilke menyoppføringer du snakker om. Jeg har bare en som heter "Skriv ut". Jeg har ingenting som heter "Skriv ut fil" eller liknende.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, ja, men ikke så veldig store. Det er endel ting som ikke kan gjøres på samme måte, men det fungerer fint.
<jo-erlend> linsene er også litt annerledes i unity2d og jeg synes kanskje at jeg liker dem litt bedre enn de i Unity, men det er jo lenge igjen så ting kan forandre seg.
<jo-erlend> unity var forresten så ustabilt i vbox at det var helt komisk. Jeg kunne ikke klikke på skrivebordet engang uten at det gikk helt amok.
<jo-erlend> noen som har satt opp grub2 til å boote fra et raw-image? Tenkte kanskje jeg skulle lage et for oneiric. Jeg orker ikke å styre med partisjonering og sånt for det.
<Trond--> http://www.youtube.com/user/cubex55 http://recordedamigagames.ath.cx/movies.php Yeah babyx
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-06
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/YMaS2.png Hvordan fikk jeg dette til mens jeg skulle skrive en url?
<kjes> svart magi
<kjes> du er åpenbart en heks
<Trond--> I'm a warlock with tiger blood in my veins
<Trond--> Hva brukes SSL http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Sockets_Layer til?
<Kagee> kryptert overførsel av data.
<Kagee> brukes SSL til.
<Trond--> Er det programmer som bruker det slik som Xchat?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<Trond--> Hvorfor ville Xchat ha noe sånt i sourcen sin?
<jo-erlend> sockets layer refererer til nettopp det. Du kan si at det er kryptering av informasjon mellom to programmer, vanligvis over et nettverk.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, tja.. En privat IRC-tjeneste som ingen kan avlytte, for eksempel.
<Trond--> Det høres ut som det er for høyere stående forretningsfolk som ikke vil at konkurrenter skal sniffe opp
<Trond--> men de bruker vel andre ting enn irc
<jo-erlend> når du ser adresser som begynner med https, så er det sånt de bruker. Hvis du bruker http istedenfor https, så kan alle som har tilgang til nettverket se alt du sender til og mottar fra webserveren. Det er uegnet for nettbanker og slikt.
<Sakarias> du vil bruke SSL, spes på nettbanker osv
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, du vil helst bruke kryptering på alt, med mindre du bor i et land hvor du kommer  fengsel for å gjøre det. :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: tja... irc trenger jeg ikke kryptering på... deler ikke noe "hemmelig" over det... ikke noe mer hemmelig enn det jeg ville ha delt med random folk på en pub
<Kagee> jeg derimot bruker ssl på irc, siden jeg noen ganger deler ting via det på jobb
<Trond--> men hvem kan sniffe opp det igjennom irc? det jeg sender til denne kanalen blir jo bare sendt til denne kanalen
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, likevel. Det finnes ingen ulemper ved å kryptere overføringen, men det finnes store fordeler.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, alle som har tilgang til nettverket ditt.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, altså alle på samme lokalnett og alle internettleverandører mellom deg og ircden.
<Trond--> jeg sitter ikke på jobb eller skole eller lignende. jeg sitter der jeg bor, så da kan vel ingen fange det opp?
<Sakarias> joda
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jo.
<jo-erlend> mengder av mennesker.
<Sakarias> ISPen din har jo full tilgang til din trafikk f.eks
<Trond--> de spionerer ikke på folk
<jo-erlend> ISPen til ircden også. Og ISPene til ISPene.
<Trond--> fy!
<Sakarias> Trond--: du aner ikke hva ansatte som kjeder seg finner på
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det var en mann som ble arrestert for svindel. I rettssaken ble han spurt hvordan han kunne lure folk som stolte på ham. Han svarte at man bare kan lure folk som stoler på en.
<Trond--> jeg vil ikke at drittsekker skal spionere på meg
<Trond--> hvordan SSL'er jeg alt sammen?
<Kagee> Da får du si opp internetttilkoblingen din med en gang
<Trond--> ok. snakkes
<Sakarias> da får du ta ut nettkabelen din og trekke for alle gardiner og aldri gå ut av huset
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva angår offentlige kanaler, er kryptering meningsløst ettersom hvem som helst bare kan logge seg på og logge det du sier uansett.
<Trond--> ISP'ene har regler og lover de må følge
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du kan søke på "packet sniffing", så skjønner du.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, og alle ansatte i alle ISPer i hele verden følger dem til enhver tid?
<Trond--> søren da. jeg løper frem og tilbake mellom tv'en og pc'en for å få med meg sandstormen.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, de må de eller så kan det bli fengsel
<jo-erlend> Trond--, har du sett filmene om han australiern som havner i USA? Jeg husker ikke hva han heter i farta. Morsomme filmer. I en av dem havner han på en T-banestasjon i New York, tror jeg. Han skal kommunisere med noen som er langt borte og han kan ikke komme dit på grunn av alle mennskene. Så han roper en beskjed, som andre roper videre, som andre roper videre inntil det når frem til mottakeren. Sånn fungerer internet.
<Trond--> Bare ikke så åpent
<Trond--> Google fanget jo opp trådløse meldinger når de skulle lage streetview
<jo-erlend> Trond--, jo, så åpent er det.
<Trond--> Men det er jo mer hightech, og ikke passord beskyttet for de som sender.
<jo-erlend> passord er ingen beskyttelse. Uten SSL, så kan folk også lese passordene dine.
<jo-erlend> dvs... Uten transportbeskyttelse. Det finnes flere av dem.
<Trond--> Det har vel ingen nytte for meg å bruke verktøy som Wireshark? Jeg kan vel ikke finne ut om noen sniffer på sendingene mine?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, du kan ikke vite om andre leser det nei. Men du kan finne ut hva andre _kan_ lese.
<jo-erlend> det er sunt å anta at det som kan bli lest, vil bli lest, for å parafrasere Murphy.
<Trond--> SSL Protocol 3.0 er på i Firefox
<Trond--> Jeg fant ikke noe SSL i Thunderbird
<jo-erlend> Trond--, som sagt... Hvis du bruker http:// så kan andre lese det du sender og mottar. Hvis du bruker https, så kan andre ikke lese det du sender og mottar.
<Kagee> men du bruker fortsatt bare ssl (eller tsl) på tilkoblinger med https-adresser
<Trond--> irc bruker ikke https
<jo-erlend> Trond--, samme teknologi.
<Trond--> selv om det er eget program slik som xchat?
<Trond--> og ikke gjennom browseren..
<Trond--> Fant Certificates i Thunderbird
<Trond--> så det er vel sikkerheten min der
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er overføringen som krypteres. Altså laget under http og irc.
<Kagee> xchat bruker ssl når du kobler til via ssl-porten til en ssl-kompatible server
<jo-erlend> jeg for min del, har aldri overført en eneste tilkobling til en ircd, men det er ikke noen dårlig idé. Hvis du vet at du krypterer alt, så behøver du ikke å huske hva du har kryptert og hva som ikke er kryptert. Det er en fordel.
<Trond--> NÃ¥ haka jeg av for use SSL for all these networks i Xchat
<Trond--> all the serveres on this network
<jo-erlend> du må koble til på nytt for at det skal bli brukt,.
<Trond--> MÃ¥ jeg bruke Tor for at jeg skal surfe anonymt ?
<jo-erlend> tor er ikke så anonymt som folk tror.
<jo-erlend> wep og sykkel er mye tryggere :>
<Trond--> må
<Trond--> hvordan vet jeg at jeg er tilkoblet til SSL servere i Xchat?
<Trond--> brb
<jo-erlend> du bør kunne se det på din egen whois, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> IRC er jo egentlig ikke designet så veldig for internet, så det har ingenting innebygget i protokollen for det, men servere gjenbruker andre responser.
<jo-erlend> jeg leste at Microsoft krever beskyttelsespenger fra Googles kunder. Kan de muligens ha tråkket på feil tær nå?
<jo-erlend> hva heter det i Windows som lar deg konfigurere systemet? Kontrollpanel?
<brik_> mhm
<jo-erlend> wow... Jeg hadde ikke trodd at jeg skulle glemme noe sånt. Jeg anser det for å være et godt tegn :)
<xt> seier vel vel mykje om hukommelsen din, tar det som eit dårleg tekn
<Trond--> http://i.imgur.com/YMaS2.png Hvordan fikk jeg dette til mens jeg skulle skrive en url?
<jo-erlend> xt, hukommelse er plastisk. Hukommelse behøver ikke å være dårlig selvom du glemmer unødvendige ting.
<jo-erlend> jeg husker forøvrig heller ikke oppsettet jeg brukte i config.sys og autoexec.bat for å få kjørt tapper. :)
<geirha> Sikkert noe som begynte med DEVICEHIGH=
<jo-erlend> hehe, jeg synes å erindre noe slikt.
<jo-erlend> men jeg glemmer ikke dagen jeg oppgraderte til 640KB, eller da jeg fikk hardcard, for ikke å snakke om da harddisken kom! Det var nokså stort.
<jo-erlend> hardcardet var vel en tanke mer revolusjonerende enn harddisken dog.
<jo-erlend> men jeg hadde SSD i 1985. Det er litt kult. :)
<jo-erlend> æsj... Nei, kan ikke kalle det SSD. Det ene hadde disk og det andre var RAM med batteri.
<jo-erlend> hovedkort med 8086 og 8088 kan kanskje bli litt verdifulle etterhvert? Det er vel neppe så veldig mange som fremdeles har tatt vare på dem, vil jeg tro.
<Trond--> Hmm.. Finner ingen SSL servere
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-07
<hjd> Oneiric alpha2 er ute for de som har lyst til å teste den ut: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/07/07/oneiric-ocelot-alpha-2-released/
<Mysterio> sja jør d ja
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-08
<Trond--> Finnes det noen websteder jeg kan se på themes for ubuntu? http://ubuntusatanic.org/screenshots.php
<jo-erlend> Trond--, gnome-look.org har endel themes.
<Trond--> Jeg installerte et program, men det heter noe annet når jeg skal kjøre det i Search. Hva gjør jeg for å kjøre det?
<Trond--> kult jeg kjører irc i terminalen, med farger.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-09
<jo-erlend> jeg er litt bekymret for Ubuntu One. Det er ikke helt sunt å la en tjeneste være nede i uker og måneder uten å gi brukerne beskjed om hva som foregår. Spesielt ikke når man tar betalt for den. Kan fort skape et rykte det er vanskelig å forbedre.
<jo-erlend> her var det mange nyttige tips: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<Trond--> Hva bruker du Ubuntu One til?
<brik_> morsomt at det kan gjøres, men tror ikke jeg bruker launcheren (sidebaren) nok til å få noe nytte av custom launchers
<blaamann> Trond--: Fillager i 'skya'.
<brik_> svever på en rosa sky?
<Trond--> Jeg vet ikke hva det betyr
<brik_> Trond--: i stedet for å lagre noe lokalt på datamaskinen din, lagres det på en server et annet sted
<blaamann> Trond--: Hørt om Dropbox?
<Trond--> brik_, det var det jeg trodde
<Trond--> blaamann, nei
<blaamann> Trond--: Det er en tilsvarende tjeneste. Selv om de tilbyr ulik ekstrafunksjonalitet.
 * blaamann trodde alle hadde hørt om Dropbox
<Trond--> Jeg vet om mange steder å lagrer bilder, videoer, streams, filer generelt..
<blaamann> Trond--: Har du eksempel på tjeneste for å lagre videoer?
<Trond--> lagre videoer?
<Trond--> megaupload.com er en av flere hundre
<geirha> youtube?
<blaamann> Trond--: Har megaupload funksjonalitet som er spesifikk for lagring av video?
<blaamann> geirha: Youtube er  "a place to discover, watch, upload and share videos."  Det er ikke tillatt bare for lagring av video.
<blaamann> Trond--: Fant Megavideo. Interessant.
<blaamann> Trond--: Grunnen til at jeg spør er at jeg er ute etter en god DAM tjeneste.
<blaamann> Ikke publiseringstjeneste eller ren fillager tjeneste. Men DAM.
<Trond--> Hva er DAM?
<brik_> digital asset management sier google
<Trond--> Den gir mange svar ja
<jo-erlend> Trond--, Ubuntu One brukes til å synkronisere filer mellom PCer. Når lager en mappe, oppretter, lagrer eller kopierer en fil til en av de synkroniserte mappene, så får jeg samme informasjon på alle de andre maskinene mine. Men det brukes også til databaser. Alle couch-databasene dine synkroniseres automatisk med Ubuntu One og med alle PCene dine, med mindre du ber om at en database ikke skal synkroniseres. Det er selvsagt mulig
<jo-erlend> .
<jo-erlend> du kan forsåvidt også ha hjemmesider og webapps der hvis du vil, men det er ikke helt designet for det.
<jo-erlend> det er forsåvidt også støtte for nettverksdeling sånn at forskjellige brukere har forskjellig tilgang til mappene dine, sånn som du gjør med Windows fildeling, bare via internet.
<jo-erlend> ... og streaming av musikk til mobil.
<jo-erlend> men det er egentlig bare filsynk og deling som er stabilt nok for seriøs bruk... dessverre.
<comradekingu> Ubuntu One brukes til å synkronisere filer mellom _Ubuntu_ PC-er.
<jo-erlend> og Windows og Android og iOS.
<jo-erlend> og selvsagt alle andre frie operativsystemer.
<jo-erlend> de må dog ha støtte for Python. Men jeg vet ikke om så mange operativsystemer som ikke har det.
<jo-erlend> og hvis de ikke har det, så kan de bare implementere protokollen selv. Det er ingenting som hindrer det.
<jo-erlend> de har ti måneder på seg. Men hvis de klarer det, så tror jeg at Canonical kommer til å klare seg temmelig bra økonomisk. For når alt funker som det skal, er Ubuntu One dønn herlig å ha med å gjøre. Hvis det i tillegg fungerer knirkefritt mellom alle de store plattformene, så kommer de til å tjene bøtter med penger.
<comradekingu> tja, dropbox har jo endret lisensvilkårene sine til at de eier alt man laster opp
<comradekingu> ubuntu one skal komme seg gankse betraktelig før jeg gir det en ny sjangse
<comradekingu> fffff
<comradekingu> ikea.no nede, hva skal man gjøre
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, er ikke dropbox bare filsynk? Ikke helt sammenliknbart.
<jo-erlend> databasesynkroniseringen i u1 er ikke stabil nok på noen måte, men filsynk funker jo som bare det.
<comradekingu> Det er den filsynk-tingen jeg vet om som tjener penger, altså en direkte konkurrent
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<comradekingu> dropbox altså
<jo-erlend> åh. Ja. Filsynk er ikke så fryktelig radikalt egentlig.
<jo-erlend> veldig behagelig, for all del.
<comradekingu> Det andre er jo bare bloatware-bundle, ser ikke at det har noen hensikt før det får utbredlese på filfronten
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<comradekingu> database, webapps/webserver
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker databaser til veldig mye forskjellig. Jeg vil si at jeg har ganske stor nytte av dem også.
<comradekingu> Joda, men ubuntu-one?
<jo-erlend> ja...?
<brik_> trodde dropbox endret vilkårene igjen slik at de ikke eier filene dine likevel
<comradekingu> Det er en mediaspiller-klient med til mobiltelefoner?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hva mener du med det?
<comradekingu> Jeg spør, testet det da det kom ut, da var det flaut
<comradekingu> Det du beskriver høres litt nero burning suite ut
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, what? Jeg snakker om databaser. Altså en server som klientprogrammer kan lagre dataen sin i.
<comradekingu> Der er vi forsåvidt enige, men er det en gimmick ala det jeg tror det er?
<comradekingu> For det høres unektelig ut som mye rart i samme bås
<comradekingu> skal det hele lanseres med 12.04?
<jo-erlend> altså, det er en løsning for SSO, som gir deg tilgang til forskjellige tjenester. Det er ikke én "bås". Det er vesentlige forskjeller mellom å synkronisere filer og databaser.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, det er jo i salg og bruk nå, men det må være knirkefritt før 12.04, for da kommer de til å få mye oppmerksomhet.
<comradekingu> I kraft av å være knirkefrie, eller er det noen lansering da?
<jo-erlend> LTS.
<comradekingu> Så beregnet på dem som fortsatt bruker ubuntu i 2012, og ikke har blitt avskrekket av ubuntu-one tidligere, snevert sett
<comradekingu> SÃ¥ den synkroniserer databaser, eller den behandler dem?
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med "behandler dem"?
<comradekingu> At det er en fullverdig databaseløsning
<jo-erlend> ja.
<comradekingu> SQLbasert?
<jo-erlend> nei, map/reduce.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Couchdb
<comradekingu> Blir det brukt som pakkebrønn også?
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<comradekingu> til iso-er og pakker
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke spørsmålet. Databasen?
<comradekingu> nei, ubuntu-one
<comradekingu> debian har jigdo, lurer på hva som er tilsvarende for ubuntu
<jo-erlend> jigdo funker jo for eksempel. Men u1 har ikke noe sånt og ingen sånne planer, såvidt jeg vet.
<comradekingu> Det virket som en naturlig utvidelse av å knytte sammen filtjenester
<jo-erlend> for private pakkearkiver har du jo ppa på launchpad allerede.
<comradekingu> Tenker mer på offisielle
<jo-erlend> ubuntu one er jo ment å være personlig for brukere. Jeg vet ikke om de har tenkt å gjøre noen andre endringer. Jeg skjønner ikke helt hvorfor de skulle det. Arkivene fungerer jo fint som de gjør idag?
<comradekingu> Man har to maskiner koblet til ubuntu one, man dist-oppdaterer en av dem, hei og hå, du har x86_64 også på den andre maskinen din som har forrige versjon, laste ned igjen eller flytte internt?
<jo-erlend> hvabehager?
<jo-erlend> det ville fungere fryktelig dårlig å dumpe et x86_64 system over på en ARM-PC.
<comradekingu> Ja, men så kan man også ta hensyn til sånt
<comradekingu> Hvorfor er det rart å integrere eget pakkespeil?
<jo-erlend> men altså... Hva er fordelen ved det? Det er bedre for deg å laste ned pakkene fra uio enn fra England. Derimot kan du naturligvis lage en datakilde for zeitgeist som sørger for at programvare du bruker blir foreslått til nye systemer, når du logger deg på nye maskiner,  for eksempel. Men selve ordningen med pakker ser jeg ingen grunn til å endre.
<comradekingu> Jeg synes det er en naturlig forlengelse av å cache de filene man bruker oftest for å få best mulig båndbredde
<comradekingu> Å i den grad det er best å kjøre uninett enn england så er det mindre last
<jo-erlend> jeg ser ingen grunn til at alle brukere skal ha sin egen apt-mirror. Tvert imot.
<comradekingu> Hvem sa at alle måtte ha det?
<comradekingu> Det må man jo klare å ta stilling til selv.
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønner kanskje ikke hva du mener. Altså... Ubuntu one er for personlig informasjon. Det er ingen erstatning for launchpad eller for generelle speil.
<comradekingu> Det erstatter ting som finnes fra før av, på en enkel måte, det skal det ha.
<jo-erlend> å?
<comradekingu> Å da er det ikke noe som tilsier at dette kan vi ikke forkludre med mer funksjonalitet når det allerede er non-unix, og sist jeg sjekket lukket programvare
<jo-erlend> det har aldri vært lukket programvare. Og hva mener du med "non-unix"?
<blaamann> Serverprogramvaren var i alle fall lukket kode. Er den fri nå?
<jo-erlend> CouchDB har alltid vært åpen. OAuth er ikke lukket. De har litt bindemiddel på serversiden, men såvidt jeg kan se, er det ikke noe voldsomme greier.
<comradekingu> Licenses:                                                         Other/Proprietary,                                                           Other/Open Source                                                                              (This is a private project.)
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hva limer du inn fra nå?
<comradekingu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<blaamann> Server software is closed source:  Status: Won't Fix
<Kagee> :-/
<comradekingu> Det aner meg at det ikke blir mange andre distroer som hiver seg på akkurat den
<jo-erlend> ja. Den er ikke distribuert og det er ingen planer om å gjøre det heller. Hva man legger i "server software" er jo en annen ting. Alle komponentene de bruker er jo frie, selvom de har et apparat for å koble dem sammen.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, Fedora har vel gjort det for en halvannet år siden når det gjelder desktopcouch i hvertfall. Som sagt... Det er mange forskjellige ting. Kommunikasjon med Iphone er det vel mange distroer som ikke interesserer seg særlig for, men jeg synes det er lurt av Canonical å satse på sånt likevel.
<comradekingu> Ja, det gikk jo så fint for RIM
<comradekingu> Og HTC
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hva du refererer til nå.
<comradekingu> Da apple tok den lukkede plattformen sin og gjorde det umulig for blackberry og HTC å synce til itunes
<comradekingu> Dette har skjedd i så mange variasjoner at det blir litt vanskelig å tro at apple ikke kommer til å gjøre det igjen
<jo-erlend> vi får se. Apple og Ubuntu har jo samarbeidet fint om endel ting før.
<comradekingu> Debian er for eksempel nøye på lukket programvare, det er en non-starter for ubuntu-one
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, Debian nekter ingen å bruke proprietære servere.... Du har lov til å bruke Google, for eksempel.
<comradekingu> Legge til non-free for å få ubuntu-one, dette skjer nok i stort monn
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, som sagt... All programvare på klienter som har noe med ubuntu one å gjøre er 100% fri programvare.
<jo-erlend> det er ikke sånn at Ubuntu One har laget en egen versjon av HTTP eller noe sånt. De bruker åpne protokoller og klientene er fri programvare.
<comradekingu> It works with your favourite apps: >skype
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<comradekingu> fra ubuntu.com
<comradekingu> Det følger ikke med?
<jo-erlend> Skype følger ikke med i Ubuntu one..
<jo-erlend> Skype er et eget selskap.
<comradekingu> Men det følger med i ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> det de har gjort, er å gjøre Skype til et standard unntak ifb "systray"-ikoner, på samme måte som de har gjort med java og wine.
<jo-erlend> med unntak av firmware og drivere, er det ingen proprietær programvare som følger med Ubuntu. Og det er et uttrykket mål å ikke bruke proprietære drivere og firmware heller, når det blir mulig å bruke systemet ordentlig uten.
<comradekingu> Og det er vi forsåvidt enig, men det er naïvt å tro på godviljen til apple og microsoft for at funksjoner man belager seg på skal virke
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke hvorfor Apple plutselig skulle få noe imot Ubuntu?
<comradekingu> Det er jo noe de gjør til gangs andre steder, hvorfor skulle ubuntu være unntaket?
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke enig i det. Apple har vært vennlig innstilt til fri programvare lenge. De har bidratt endel på serversiden i Ubuntu og motsatt.
<comradekingu> Å bygge opp et åpent økosystem rundt skype og iphone burde kanskje kommet med de advarslene apple og MS selv farer med?
<jo-erlend> hva snakker du egentlig om nå?
<jo-erlend> det er ingen i Ubuntu som "bygger et økosystem" rundt skype.
<comradekingu> Det later til å være anbefalt
<comradekingu> under parolen "virker med ubuntu"
<jo-erlend> uh... Den der kjøper jeg bare ikke.
<comradekingu> ubuntu.com
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg vet at de sier at forskjellige populære programmer fungerer med Ubuntu, sånn som Skype, Firefox, VLC, OpenOffice.org, etc.
<comradekingu> Lenger ned på siden, umiskjennelig en iphone, "stream to your phone"
<jo-erlend> mhm? Iphone og Android er populære systemer for mobiltelefon.
<jo-erlend> men det er riktig at Ubuntu og Canonical ikke ønsker å bannlyse alle tjenester som er lukkede. Du kan bruke Google Talk, Facebook, Twitter og en masse andre lukkede tjenester. Jeg ser ikke helt hva som er galt i det.
<comradekingu> Og du synes ikke koblingen til sistnevnte er uheldig all den tid apple kan stikke kjepper i hjulene.
<jo-erlend> Google kan også stikke kjepper i hjulene. Alle eksterne tjenesteleverandører kan det. Det er sånn internet fungerer.
<comradekingu> Da er ubuntu en del av problemet, ikke løsningen. Det kan være de verdsetter den gratisreklamen de får.
<jo-erlend> ah. Skal vi også dele webben på den måten?
<comradekingu> Den er fra før av veldig fri, det er mye av poenget
<comradekingu> Klart, det hadde gått ann å bruke autocad sine filer til 3d web
<jo-erlend> hmm? Googles søkemotor er ikke fri.
<comradekingu> Så er heller ikke ubuntu videre interessert i å gjøre forskjell på serversiden
<jo-erlend> mener du for alvor at Firefox skulle nekte å koble til Google fordi Google teoretisk sett kunne ha nektet å kommunisere med Firefox? Det er en helt sprø holdning. Jeg forstår ikke hvorfor Ubuntu skal oppføre seg annerledes for musikktjenesten sin.
<comradekingu> Aldri nevnt det
<jo-erlend> nei, men du sier at Ubuntu burde nekte å fungere med Apples tjenester fordi Apple teoretisk sett kunne ha nektet å kommunisere med Ubuntu?
<comradekingu> Jeg synes ubuntu ikke har en klar holdning til at skype og itunes-synk er så problematisk som det er teoretisk, det kan jo også vise seg i praksis
<comradekingu> Det er ikke en teoretisk mulighet, apple er i sin fulle rett på det punktet
<jo-erlend> det er jeg enig med deg i. Men jeg synes heller ikke at Canonical skal fungere som et tankepoliti som sier hva slags Linux programvare du skal bruke og hvilken som er "problematisk". Fungerer det, så fungerer det. Så får det være opp til brukerne å velge.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, er du sikker på det? Det er ikke jeg.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, itunes? Det er Apples tjeneste. Vi snakket om Ubuntu One, som er en annen tjeneste.
<comradekingu> Vel, ut over det å være enda en filtjeneste synes jeg ikke itunes-synk er noen kurv det går ann å legge særlig mange egg i
<jo-erlend> itunes-synk? Det får vel være Apples jobb.
<comradekingu> Bare filsynk til iphone altså?
<comradekingu> Det kan forsåvidt fungere
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker ikke iphone, så jeg skal ikke si så mye om hvordan Ubuntu One Music Store fungerer på iphone.
<comradekingu> Av slike tjenester til konsumentmarkedet virker det som det er God funksjonalitet, gi bort noe gratis, stor brukermasse, og dernest penger i kassen
<jo-erlend> hva mener du?
<comradekingu> At det for å oppnå noen synergieffekt med ubuntu eller hva det nå enn er annet enn filsynk så må flere biter falle på plass
<jo-erlend> ja... Som for eksempel å være tilgjengelig på alle de store plattformene?
<comradekingu> det er mer ett hinder
<comradekingu> som ser ut til å være overkommet
<jo-erlend> heh.. Hvordan det?
<comradekingu> Jeg tenker på at ubuntu-one ikke er selvskreven i noen bred sammenheng
<jo-erlend> ingenting er det.
<comradekingu> Den apple icloud, den er litt mer ut av døra
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke mye om den.
<comradekingu> ikke jeg heller, men der er det ikke noen som trenger å reise kjærringa
<jo-erlend> er det ikke? Trodde OS X også hadde forholdsvis puslete markedsandeler.
<jo-erlend> utfra hva jeg leser på wikipedia, virker det som om icloud prøver å gjøre omtrent det samme som u1. Spørsmålet er hvordan de gjør det. Hvis de for eksempel bruker SyncML til PIM-data, så tror jeg det blir for komplisert og for snevert.
<comradekingu> jo, men ubuntu-one lansering i 2012, den står på egne ben
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke helt hva du mener med det.
<comradekingu> At macfolk ikke kommer til å bytte, og at det muliggens kan bli stort på windows desktop
<jo-erlend> det er som sagt oppe og ute. Det blir neppe noen ekstra lansering. Men med lanseringen av neste LTS er det naturlig at de tjenestene får ekstra stor oppmerksomhet og det kan virke positivt i begge retninger -- forutsatt at det funker som det skal.
<comradekingu> Sett at tablet flopper slik mobiltelefoner gjør det for ms, da er det xbox som ms har kontroll over
<jo-erlend> vel. De har DRM-en på Silverlight. Jeg er mer interessert i sånne hindere.
<jo-erlend> men jeg har uansett ingen tro på at windows på PC blir borte med det første. Jeg er ikke sikker på at det behøver å være noe mål engang. Det som er viktig, er at frie operativsystemer får såpass mange brukere at leverandører finner det interessant å utvikle til. Da tror jeg at det er en god begynnelse å sørge for at forbrukerelektronikk fungerer like godt med Ubuntu som det gjør med OS X eller Windows.
<comradekingu> Silverlight kan jo kuppe nrk for å forsure alles hverdag. Alle åpne løsninger begynner på bunn og jobber seg opp
<jo-erlend> på hvilken måte kan Silverlight "kuppe" nrk?
<comradekingu> Det er det som trengs for at det i det hele tatt skal være interessant
<comradekingu> Hadde ikke for eksempel vært så mye flash på webben hvis ikke youtube hadde vært mest flash
<jo-erlend> har ikke youtube fått konvertert nesten alt til åpne formater som kan vises med html nå?
<jo-erlend> hvis du skal ha et godt eksempel, se på netflix.
<comradekingu> siden 2007, har ikke funket bedre enn gnash siden
<jo-erlend> synes video fungerer fint, bortsett fra det skrålet med fullskjerm.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-10
<Trond--> Topic for #opensource is: Welcome to #OpenSource | -ChanServ- Registered : Sep 30 03:16:57 2004 (6 years, 6 weeks, 6 days, 06:06:06 ago)
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hmm?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: 666....
<jo-erlend> åh :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke så veldig interessert i numerologi. Legger ikke merke til sånt. :)
<hjd> hvis noen har lyst til å lære mer om eller involvere seg i utviklingen av Ubuntu, starter Ubuntu Developer Week imorgen http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/07/04/get-ready-for-ubuntu-developer-week-2/
<Sjefskoder> satt og leitet etter en knapp for å skrive ett nytt innlegg i forumet da jeg såg denne teksten ::
<Sjefskoder> You are not allowed to post new content in the forum.
<Sjefskoder> Hvorfor ikke det tro?
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-04
<Huffameg> god morgon! etter å ha installert precise har eg eit problem: det ser ut som unity (?) er litt ustabil. eg installerte compiz for å få scale-funksjonen (den der du trekk musepila i eit hjørne for å velje kva vindauge du vil markere), men denne funksjonen skrur seg på automatisk når eg skur på maskina berre nokre få gongar; som regel funkar den ikkje. då må eg inn i compiz og starte om unity, då funkar det som regel. eg hugsar va
<Huffameg> gt at eg hadde eit liknande problem med oneiric, men det blei løyst med litt hjelp herfrå. nokon som ha peiling?
<Huffameg> kanskje litt tidleg på ein måndags morgon?
<brik> er det mandag? :(
<Huffameg> hahaha
<Huffameg> som sagt: tidleg..
<Huffameg> eller ferie..
<brik> ja er kanskje det
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-05
<Kagee> vet noen om noe norske python-kanaler, eller kan anbefale en god engelsk en? (any network)
<geirha> #python er ikke noe tess?
<malin> Kagee: hva med python-no ?
<Kagee> malin: høm. mente jeg hadde sjekket den adressen
<Kagee> *kanalen.
<malin> Kagee: oki
<geirha> For øvrig: /msg alis list *python*
<Kagee> _hvor_ er det meninga at xrandr-script bør lagres?
<geirha> i ~/bin ?
<RoyK> hva brukes xrandr-skripts til?
<Kagee> RoyK: skjermposisjoner og whatnot
<RoyK> oki
 * RoyK er bortskjemt med mac og drar bare bildet dit det skal
<geirha> Har en tendens til å haven hulter til bulter likevel :)
<geirha> *havne
<geirha> Ubuntuen her blir veldig forvirret når jeg har plugget i både vga og hdmi
<Kagee> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/no.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hashsummen stemmer ikke
<Kagee> :-/
<Kagee> apt feiler på å laste ned pakker og chromium dør med segfault
<Kagee> hva pokker er det som skjer med maskina mi
<Kagee> O_o
<RoyK> stage one: memcheck ;)
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> bbl
<Kagee> memcheck klager ikke ...
<geirha> sikkert bare en bug i apt og en bug i chromium
<Kagee> skeptisk
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-06
<Huffameg> hei! eg har freista å stille dette spørsmålet før utan hell, men gjyv laus på det igjen:
<Huffameg> eg har installert compiz og compiz-plugins-extra for å få scalefunksjonen slik at vindaugeveljaren dukkar opp om eg drar musepila til nedste, høgre hjørne. men det er veldig ustabilt og slår seg som regel ikkje på av seg sjølv når eg startar maskina. det funkar fint om eg startar om unity, men kjem sjeldan av seg sjølv. eg hugsar at eg hadde eit liknande (eller det same) problem med oneirc, men eg hugsar ikkje korleis eg løyste de
<Huffameg> t. nokon som kan hjelpe?
<geirha> Har hørt at compiz og unity ikke fungerer så godt sammen
<geirha> men jeg har ikke giddet å styre med slikt selv. Bruker standardoppsett av unity jeg, det er buggete nok i seg selv :)
<geirha> http://askubuntu.com/q/80589/3940
<Huffameg> geirha: men kan eg nytte ein scale-liknande funksjon utan ccsm?
<geirha> vet ikke
<geirha> Det er sikkert et askubuntu-spørsmål om akkurat det
<Huffameg> hmm..
<Huffameg> eg freistar..
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-07
<Kagee> Hva gjør denne scale-funksjonen han savner?
<geirha> Tror den gjør tilsvarende Super + W når man flytter musa inn i et hjørne
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-01
<vlt> Morn!
<IvarB> morn
<lolgnu> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<IvarB> nå har vi snart nok til en samtale her
<Mathias> hmm?
<lolgnu> wpjp
<lolgnu> woho
<Mathias> RoyK: de lærer seg å telle til 8!
<Malinux> hvem lærer å telle til 8?
<RoyK> Malinux: diskprodusentene, tror jeg. WD planlegger visst en disk på 5TB i desember, da drøyt to år etter at 4TB kom
<RoyK> Malinux: det kan ikke være noe annet enn tett samarbeid mellom de tre gjenværende diskprodusentene - hadde det vært konkurranse, hadde 6- eller 8TB-disker kommet for lengst
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> Malinux: det er jo allerede drøyt et halvår siden TDK demonstrerte 2TB på ei plate, og du får plass til 5 plater i en normal disk (7 med heliumsatmosfære, noe som er under utvikling), så 10TB-disken er fullt mulig å lage i dag
<RoyK> http://storageservers.wordpress.com/2013/04/03/western-digital-5tb-drives-to-arrive-in-december-2013/
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/HAMR-platters-heat-assisted-CREATEC-areal-density,18126.html
<Malinux> kapitlaismen går vel mot monopolisme og dermed mindre konkuranse over tid
<RoyK> den
<RoyK> ja, gjennom oppkjøp og fusjoner, blir det færre og større produsenter, og lettere å samarbeide
<Malinux> jau
<RoyK> kartellvirksomhet ble ikke oppfunnet igår :P
<Malinux> og prisene er temmelig lik mellom produsentene også
<Malinux> ;)
<Mathias> nå hadde grovvern og finvern vært fint å hatt
<Mathias> tordenvær
<RoyK> Mathias: slutt å gnåle! Her sørpå er det 20 grader på en god dag for tida, en virkelig god dag, selv om det kan bli litt bedre nærmere helga http://www.yr.no/sted/Norge/Oslo/Oslo/Grefsen/langtidsvarsel.html
<Mathias> jeg er glad og lei :p
<Mathias> fikk ikke fullføre cloud atlas
<RoyK> hva er det?
<Mathias> en film
<Mathias> ganske interessant film
<RoyK> ok
<Mathias> ihvertfall såppass langt som jeg kom inn i den. er flere "tidslinjer"
<Mathias> så bittelitt vanskeligere å se på, men mye morsommere
<RoyK> hm... skal vurdere å se den :)
 * RoyK overvåker serverromtemperaturer http://roysk.hioa.no/munin/hioa.no/roysk.hioa.no/index.html#room%20temperature
<Mathias> de samme skuespillerne går igjen i den da, noe som er fint. slipper man å huske så jævla mamge fjes
<RoyK> dvs bare ett serverrom så langt, pluss mitt kontor
<Mathias> fancy statistikk
<RoyK> munin er fint :)
<Mathias> vanskelig å sette opp? :p
<RoyK> du trenger en sensor av ett eller annet slag, de fleste hovedkort og disker har sånt innebygget
<Mathias> har luktet litt på munin før men ikke orket å lære meg om det :p
<RoyK> apt-get install munin gir en rask start
<RoyK> alt der bortsett fra romstemperaturgreia, hvor jeg skrev egen plugin, er rett ut av repoet
<Mathias> oki
<RoyK> rimelig greit å sette opp
<RoyK> ikke et lass med avanserte konfigfiler
 * Mathias sitter ute på verandaen ^^
<RoyK> hm... Cloud Atlas på 1.5GB ser ut til å ta over 10 minutter å laste ned
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> first world problems :p
<RoyK> :)
<Mathias> og bare 1,5 gb?
<Mathias> ikke 1080p? :p
<RoyK> ser ikke rare forskjellen på en 17"-skjerm uansett
<RoyK> og møkkaserveren er nede med masse kødd, mistenker dvask PSU
<Mathias> 720p da?
<RoyK> dvs, vet ikke helt
<RoyK>     Stream #0:0(eng): Video: h264 (High), yuv420p, 1280x532 [SAR 1:1 DAR 320:133], 24 fps, 24 tbr, 1k tbn, 48 tbc (default)
<RoyK> litt lite
<RoyK> får se om jeg finner noe bedre, men var så mange som delte den
<RoyK> var merka som 720p
<RoyK> merkelig at den bare er 532 høy
<Mathias> kinoformat :p
<Mathias> husker aldri forholdet
<RoyK> joda, men 720 betyr 720 linjer
<Mathias> mm
<RoyK> og 532 liner < 720
<RoyK> (sist jeg sjekka)
<Mathias> hihi
<RoyK> må få opp hjemmeserveren igjen, dårlig plass på flapptoppen
<RoyK> får holde med den litt mindre versjonen
<Mathias> skulle hatt en satakontroller i telefonen
<Mathias> og 400Ah batteri
<RoyK> heh - dårlig med I/O-kapasitet på sånne greier
<Mathias> men da kunne jeg sett ferdig filmen :p
<Mathias> trenger ikke all verdens io for å fiske fram en film ;p
<RoyK> neida, men hva med et større minnekort?
<RoyK> eller støtter ikke tlf det?
<Mathias> kan ha opptil 128 gb iirc
<RoyK> burde holde ei stund
<Mathias> men er nok ikke plass til 65 filmer der :p
<Mathias> stortsræett alt er 720p>
<RoyK> 720p på mobil er vel strengt tatt ikke nødvendig ;)
<RoyK> du ser jo ikke forskjellen mellom det og mindre uansett
<Mathias> har hdmi adapter på jævelen :p
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> s3?
<Mathias> mhm
<Mathias> kjøpe en søt liten miniprojektor :p
<RoyK> Mathias: sånn du kan montere på s3-en? ;)
<RoyK> lolgnu: ping
<lolgnu> pong
<RoyK> fremdeles fillete raid?
<lolgnu> jau
<lolgnu> og jeg har glemt rootpassord
<RoyK> *flire*
<RoyK> sudo bør vel funke?
<lolgnu> nope
<lolgnu> ikke når du installerer med debootstrap
<RoyK> ok, boot på en live-cd eller en usb-dings og fjern passordet fra /etc/shadow
 * RoyK mumler noe om å endre passord i fylla
<lolgnu> Men jeg leste en artikkel om NSA eller noe :P
<RoyK> javel
<RoyK> men det er lett å fikse
<lolgnu> joda
<lolgnu> men litt hassle
<RoyK> ja, driter du deg ut, tar det lenger tid å fikse ting, det er vanlig
<lolgnu> De sku funnet opp en løsning på dette :p
<lolgnu> Det tar så lang tid å overføre porr til minnepennen :P
<RoyK> dårlig minnepenn ;)
<lolgnu> 30MB/sek
<lolgnu> hvis bare fjernsynet mitt støttet brtfs
<RoyK> tvilsomt
<lolgnu> støtter ext4 da
<RoyK> lite poeng å bruke btrfs for sånt
<RoyK> dvs, lite poeng å bruke btrfs
<RoyK> er jo ikke helt stabilt
<lolgnu> frack, den ville ikke mounte ext4 idag :/
<lolgnu> 15 minutter på nytt med overføring
<Mathias> RoyK: mhm
<Mathias> eller koble til via hdmi :P
<Mathias> hadde vært kult :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: for jallating som tv-er og sånt funker jo fat32 greit
<Mathias> nisj
<lolgnu> Jeg får skrive til samsung og be de implementere zfs
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> skjer nok ikke
<RoyK> litt problem med lisens og sånt
<Mathias> om tven ikke tok ext4, be de implentere det :P
<Mathias> er nok mer fornuftig :P
<lolgnu> jeg mener den støtter ext
<lolgnu> men den var rar i dag
<lolgnu> fat32 er tregere enn ext4
<RoyK> ikke nevneverdeig
<RoyK> nevneverdig, evt
<Mathias> nevnehverdeig
<Mathias> hvis vi skal skrive mongo kan vi ihvertfall gjøre det korrekt ;P
 * dr0pix sendte nettopp mail til Sonar Entertainment
<dr0pix> http://sonarent.com/titles/delete
<Mathias> om å få den i 720p? :P
<dr0pix> hehe, tja
 * RoyK fiker til Mathias med ei lita gjedde
<Mathias> D:
<RoyK> Mathias: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhJQp-q1Y1s
 * Mathias kaster en snurredisk på RoyK
 * RoyK tar pent imot og plukker ut plater og magneter
<Mathias> nå jeg skal fyre opp en klient til med "snurredisken" som nick :P
<RoyK> hihi
<IvarB> forbanna hacker script-kiddies har hacket en nettside jeg administrerer :(
<IvarB> da kommer jeg i morder-humør
<geirha> La meg gjette ... PHP?
<IvarB> mhm
 * dr0pix kjenner disse to http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/65652/dokumentar-mot-alle-odds-siw-49-og-georg-66-fikk-tvillinger :)
<Mathias> da var man ferdig med cloud atlas :)
<Mathias> IvarB: hekket de siden?
<IvarB> Mathias: hekket?
<RoyK> klippet hekken?
<RoyK> damer har jo litt hekk av og til
<Mathias> IvarB: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=408867612496566&set=a.300670279982967.72207.300665783316750&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-frc1%2F377667_408867612496566_356180160_n.jpg&size=960%2C580
<Mathias> tok litt tid å finne den originale ;P
<IvarB> haha
<Mathias> hvis du lager kake, husk: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=469942009722459&set=a.300670279982967.72207.300665783316750&type=3&src=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-frc1%2F858773_469942009722459_1653485232_o.jpg&smallsrc=https%3A%2F%2Ffbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net%2Fhphotos-ak-ash4%2F427230_469942009722459_1653485232_n.jpg&size=1200%2C824
<Mathias> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.300670279982967.72207.300665783316750&type=3 mye morsomt der :P
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> håkon blir satt ut... lol
<IvarB> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=313620482021280&set=a.300670279982967.72207.300665783316750&type=3&theater
<IvarB> err
<IvarB> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/458923_313620482021280_880735951_o.jpg
<RoyK> Mathias: fint med gode fåredrag :)
<Mathias> noen filmtips?
<pere> jo-erlend__: da er dato for samlingen fastsatt til 13. juli.
<pere> http://wiki.nuug.no/aktiviteter/2013-feilskvisingsfest
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-02
<vlt> morn!
<RoyK> mrn
<RoyK> tror nesten jeg må ha ei sånn http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1343/
<vlt> :-D
<Mathias> :PÅ
<Mathias> :P*
<christoffer> RoyK haha
<christoffer> bästa t-shirt pǻ länge :D
<pere> jo-erlend__: har du funnet noen ubuntu-folk som vil delta på samling?
<lolgnu> Sendingen er ankommet terminal og blir videresendt
<lolgnu> 02.07.2013 09:55	 0024 OSLO
<lolgnu> Lurer på om den rekker fram til meg
<Mathias> lolgnu: hva er det du venter på? P
<Mathias> :P*
<lolgnu> Serveren med diskene så jeg kan sette opp raidz3 og dra på ferie
<Mathias> 1ahh
<lolgnu> Håper bare ikke den får korrupsjon
<RoyK> lolgnu: skulle gjerne hatt den strømforsyninga :)
<lolgnu> hvaslags strømforsyning var det?
<RoyK> den som sitter i kabinettet?
<lolgnu> Men vet du hvilken det er?
<lolgnu> 500watt, grønne ledninger som ser lange ut
<RoyK> 500w, ja
<RoyK> fargen på kablene er ikke såååå vitig
<lolgnu> tror du jeg klarer å reassemble raidet?
<lolgnu> nei, det ville vært for mye effort
<RoyK> du kan jo prøve
<RoyK> burde kunne gå
<lolgnu> selv uten info om hvilket raid som ble kjørt?
<lolgnu> tipper 5,6 eller ingen raid
<RoyK> ja, tja, kanskje
<RoyK> normalt skal den autodetektere sånt
<RoyK> *normalt*
<RoyK> dvs prøv mdadm --assemble --scan
<lolgnu> klarer den det etter en formatering?
<RoyK> heller tvilsomt
<RoyK> men er jo bare å prøve
<lolgnu> Kabinettet ser alt for rent og ryddig ut
<RoyK> hehe
<lolgnu> Jeg skulle ønske jeg hadde en UPS
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> koster ikke så mye, da
<lolgnu> Leste om en fyr som hadde fått 360k i utstyr ødelagt over flere år uten å kjøpe det
<lolgnu> Hvis jeg visste det var problemer med sånt her ville jeg jo hatt UPS på alt med litt verdi
<lolgnu> For bare 20k ville jeg jo hatt råd til å sikre alle mine stikkontakter
<RoyK> Bare husk at UPS != overspenningsvern
<RoyK> det fikk vi smertefullt erfare i gamlejobben ;)
<lolgnu> Du får vel med kombo av begge?
<RoyK> ja, men bare ikke ta det for gitt at en UPS har overspenningsvern!
<lolgnu> Med sånt utstyr må man være forsiktig
<lolgnu> Overspenning for fjernsyn og server og sånt ville jo bare kostet 489
<lolgnu> Men jeg lurer på om jeg burde hatt batteribackup
<Mathias> er det ikke standard nå med grovvern i hus?
<lolgnu> Aner ikke, men det kan sikkert gå til helvette etter at strømmen kommer inn i huset
<Mathias> tenker i nyere hus ;P
<dr0pix> Har ikke fått svar på mailen jeg sendte Sonar Entertainment :(
<Mathias> :s
<lolgnu> wee
<Mathias> chat
<lolgnu> RoyK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5836231/
<lolgnu> RoyK: hva tror du forårsaler dette?
<lolgnu> snapshot tingen?
<RoyK> vet ikke, men prøv en ny scrub først
 * Mathias henter langkosten og gir den til lolgnu 
<lolgnu> RoyK: nå har den masse flere feil
<RoyK> såpass....
<RoyK> ny pastebin?
<RoyK> fikk du serveren?
<lolgnu> zpool status funker ikke...
<RoyK> høh?
<RoyK> hva mener du "funker ikk2?
<RoyK> ikke"
<lolgnu> blir aldri ferdig
<lolgnu> fryser på listen over filer som er påvirket
<lolgnu> zpool status -v funker ikke
<lolgnu> men zpool status funker
 * RoyK lurer på om zfsonlinux *egentlig* er så stabilt som de påstør det er
<RoyK> påstår, evt
 * RoyK lurer på hvorfor han ikke kan skrive
<Mathias> på stør!
<lolgnu> 44 CKSUM feil
<lolgnu> de mener det kan være minnefeil
<lolgnu> men jeg tviler litt
<lolgnu> funket fint til jeg testet kompresjon og deduplisering
<RoyK> lolgnu: øh, sa ikke jeg noe om å ikke bruke dedup?
<lolgnu> joda, men jeg ville teste :P
<RoyK> kanskje greit å teste på en testpool :P
<lolgnu> men jeg er skeptisk til å sette opp hele greia når den tuller så mye
<RoyK> tjoho - strømutkobling i P.32 (nybygg i pilestredet)
<RoyK> så får vi testa UPS og nødstrømsaggregat og sånt også
<RoyK> feilsøking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS6lHielaLE
<lolgnu> hmm, gikk fra 14 til 7 feil
<RoyK> lolgnu: ok?
<RoyK> det er jo bra...
<lolgnu> prøvde reboot
<lolgnu> men IPen endret seg
<dr0pix> Mathias: http://qr.ai/qch38
<Mathias> du kunne ikke bare tegnet en ASCII-QR? :P
<dr0pix> Du kan få den binært? :P
<Mathias> jatakk
<dr0pix> http://sprunge.us/ieMG
<geirha> jeg tror Mathias forventet en tekstfil med 0er og 1ere
<dr0pix> geirha: Det spørs vel hvilken editor han bruker? :P
<dr0pix> ah ja tekstfil
<dr0pix> Nei, såå enkelt gjør man det ikke
<dr0pix> :)
<dr0pix> Skulle ha lagt kryptering på den også
<Mathias> jeg kan sende deg et truecryptvolum på 800gb som du kan kose deg med :P
<lolgnu> Mathias: litt bruteforce så ser han alt
<dr0pix> Da må det bli per post :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: ja, *litt* bruteforce. Om Mathias har et godtoglangtpassordmedmasseteiteord, så trenger du litt datakraft for å knekke det ;)
<Mathias> jeg har mongosære passord
<RoyK> godt
<lolgnu> RoyK: bare å leke terrorist så kommer NSA å fikser det
<Mathias> og jeg har mange av de, så jeg må bruteforce meg selv hver gang jeg skal logge inn :P
<RoyK> lolgnu: skal vel litt mer enn hinting til før de prøver med de ultratøffe maskinene sine ;)
<RoyK> lolgnu: dessuten fører det jo gjerne til noen måneder med isolasjon i norsk fengsel, og uansett hvor søtt du har hørt det er i norske fengsel, så må normalt folk som har vært lenge i isolasjon ha psykiatrisk hjelp, ofte lenge
<RoyK> det er en mild form for tortur, og norge har blitt kritisert for det *mange* ganger, men politi og rettsvesen gir vel faen i sånt
<lolgnu> Isolasjon er ikke en mild form for tortur
<lolgnu> Fins vel få verre metoder
<RoyK> joda, waterboarding, pisking diverse steder, elektrosjokk og sånt, er nok verre
<lolgnu> Av typen som mangler synlige spor
<lolgnu> Jeg hadde valgt elektrosjokk
<Mathias> lolgnu: capsaicin under huden
<RoyK> ja og nei, 
<RoyK> men det er det samme - det er tortur
<lolgnu> Jeg bare reagerte på "mild"
<lolgnu> Jeg tror ikke noen som har satt i isolat over lengre tid ville vært enig
<Mathias> eller bare slippe inn 2000 mygg på isoleringa
<RoyK> Arfan Qadeer Bhatti satt i isolasjon i 14 måneder i strekk for beskyldninger om terror, noe han aldri ble dømt for
<lolgnu> Jeg ser ikke hvordan isolasjon er nødvendig
<RoyK> men han var (eller er) jo islamist og mørk i huden, da, og da er det jo lavere teerskel for sånt
<RoyK> Breivik slapp vel med 2-3 måneder
<lolgnu> Han hadde det vel lettere siden han hadde såppass lange avhør
<RoyK> Bhatti hadde rimelig lange og hyppige avhør han også
<lolgnu> I 14 måneder?
<RoyK> poenget mitt er at det er utbredt rasisme i politi og rettssystem
<lolgnu> Utbrett i hele samfunnet
<lolgnu> Spesielt det offentlige
<RoyK> "problemet" er vel demokratiet :P
<RoyK> eneste at de andre styresettene er verre :P
<lolgnu> Nei
<lolgnu> Du kan ha et demokrati med begrenset makt
<RoyK> da er det ikke et demokrati
<lolgnu> Jo
<RoyK> demokrati, av demos kratos, folkestyre
<lolgnu> Demokrati er ikke at du og Mathias bestemmer hva jeg skal ha til frokost
<RoyK> nei, og det gjør vi heller ikke :)
<lolgnu> Nettopp
<RoyK> så hva vil du fram til?
<lolgnu> Men vi kunne hatt en grunnlov som gjorde det betraktelig vanskeligere å gjøre overgrep ovenfor minoriteter
<RoyK> tja, vi har ganske så gode lover for sånt
<RoyK> problemet er vel håndteringen av dem
<lolgnu> Nei, innskrenk skjellig grunn og lignende
<lolgnu> Skjellig grunn vil i ALLE tilfeller gå utover personer med andre etnisiteter.
<RoyK> joda, men grunnen til at "skjellig grunn til mistanke" er der, er jo at det ikke alltid er håndfaste beviser for ting, og i alvorlige tilfeller, må folk kunne tas og til og med dømmes om det er nok faktorer som tilsier at de har gjort noe, selv om de har rydda opp etter seg
<lolgnu> Studier har vist at selv barn med mørk hud har bias mot andre barn med mørk hud.
<RoyK> {{citation needed}}
<lolgnu> Jeg har psykologiboken min litt begravd :P
<RoyK> da finner du kanskje referanser på nett? ;)
<lolgnu> The Politics of Race and Gender: Children's Perceptions of Discrimination and the U.S. Presidency
<lolgnu> Ikke helt den jeg letet etter men den var interessant
<dr0pix> Hva er en cpu kabel?
<lolgnu> dr0pix: den ledningen som gir strøm til cpu?
<Mathias> strøm til cpu mest sannsynlig
<RoyK> lolgnu: Sikkert litt forskjell på tilstandene her og på den siden av dammen, men kanskje. Tror uansett ikke jeg løper og kjøper ei bok uten å ha fått et sitat av den først ;)
<RoyK> dr0pix: kanskje den firkanta strømpluggen ved siden av prosessoren på hovedkortet
<lolgnu> RoyK: jeg kan sikkert fikse pdfen når jeg får tilgang til atext
 * RoyK har en anelse om at det blir litt vanskelig å flytte de frekvensene man har mot cpu med så brede busser over en kabel :P
<RoyK> kanskje optisk - hm...
<Mathias> WIFI!
<dr0pix> molex? http://www.mupuf.org/images/wt-rpm/connector_atx_pinout.gif ?
<lolgnu> vi burde nesten hatt en ##club-ubuntu-no
<dr0pix> http://0.tqn.com/d/pcsupport/1/0/1/7/-/-/atx-24pin-molex-39-01-2240.jpg
<dr0pix> ?
<Mathias> dr0pix: masse som heter molex ;P
<dr0pix> Mathias: i know...
<dr0pix> Derfor sendte jeg deg et bilde, != QR :D
<lolgnu> dr0pix: er det en cpukabel?
<RoyK> lolgnu: heh - dette er jo nesten ##club-ubuntu-no - snakker jo nesten mer om andre ting enn ubuntu her ;)
<dr0pix> lolgnu: Jeg spør dere
<dr0pix> hehe
<RoyK> dr0pix: den der går til hovedkortet
<RoyK> dr0pix: ofte er det en egen ved CPU-en som gir strøm til den
<RoyK> 4-pins
<Mathias> eller 8-pins
<lolgnu> RoyK: ja, jeg er bare liker ikke public logg :P
<Mathias> som jeg har
<dr0pix> ah, da skjønte jeg
<lolgnu> Jeg nappet ut den 4-pins kabelen til cpuen på min pc, den startet ikke da
<Mathias> haha
<RoyK> lolgnu: kan jo skru av loggen, da
<Mathias> jeg er litt OCD på de kablene der altså :p
<lolgnu> RoyK: kan du?
<Mathias> RoyK: har du makt over lubotu3? :P
<RoyK> vet ikke, tviler litt
<Mathias> men er lurt med offentlig logg
<lolgnu> Den strider med netverks-policyen
<Mathias> så hvis noen får problemer kan de bare google :P
<Mathias> lolgnu: orly?
<Mathias> url plz :p
<lolgnu> Hvis kanalen logges skal det opplyses om i topic eller joinmsg
<dr0pix> p4! http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/ATX_PS_12V_(P4)_Connector.jpg
<Mathias> dr0pix: firepins :P
<dr0pix> Mathias: haha
<dr0pix> :P
<Mathias> hadde vært morsomt med et peltierelement i maskinen :P
<dr0pix> Da kunne de jo bytte rekkefølgen
<lolgnu> "If you're publishing logs on an ongoing basis, your channel topic should reflect that fact. Be sure to provide a way for users to make comments without logging, and get permission from the channel owners before you start. If you're thinking of "anonymizing" your logs (removing information that identifies the specific users), be aware that it's difficult to do it well?replies and general context often provide identifying informa
<Mathias> peltierelement på 500watt ellernoe :P
<lolgnu> http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml
<Mathias> ahh
<dr0pix> Var en som hadde problemer med svart skjerm
<Mathias> hmm
<dr0pix> Hadde glemt cpu-kabelen
<RoyK> lolgnu: jeg regga #ubuntu-no-offtopic for ei stund siden ;)
<lolgnu> RoyK: feil namespace, og under domenet til #ubuntu
<dr0pix> Mathias: Har du noe å gjøre? Koble i vei! :P http://www.freeinfosociety.com/electronics/schematics/powersupply/pictures/atxpowersupply.gif
<Mathias> imo er det "samme faen" om vi er offtopic her, da vet ihvertfall folk at det er liv her.
<Mathias> dr0pix: haha
* RoyK changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<lolgnu> Mathias: join offtopic kanalen
<lolgnu> Det er vel litt dumt med så mye støy i loggen
<Mathias> heng på #ubuntu i et par timer ;P
<Mathias> avogtil sklir ting veeeeldig offtopic der :P
<lolgnu> heh
<RoyK> Malinux: kom inn på offtopic, da ;)
<dr0pix> Skandix: Sjekk ut #ubuntu-no-offtopic :)
<Mathias> _404`d: din stalker, hut deg inn på #ubuntu-no-offtopic ;P
<RoyK> hehe - stille her
<dr0pix> pygmentize -g var en snedig måte å cat'e innhold med syntax på:)
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-03
<vlt> morn
<IvarB> morn
<sharkjaw> jeg sliter litt med å sette opp en svn server under Ubuntu 12.04 noen som kan hjelpe meg litt?
<sharkjaw> har apt-get'a inn svn server på serveren
<sharkjaw> og laga et repo
<sharkjaw> satt anon-access = none og auth-access = write og password-db = passwd
<sharkjaw> editert passwd
<sharkjaw> starta svnserver -d
<sharkjaw> kjøprt svn co svn://host/repo
<lolgnu> host/repo?
<sharkjaw> da fikk jeg over filer (ja, jeg har først kjørt create og import server side)
<lolgnu> skal ikke det være en faktisk host?
<sharkjaw> svn co svn://svn2/setup
<sharkjaw> dette gir meg de filene som jeg importerte til setup repoet på serveren svn2
<sharkjaw> denne utsjekken kjører jeg fra en klient
<sharkjaw> alt fint så langt
<sharkjaw> så på klienten legger jeg til en fil under working-copy
<sharkjaw> og kjører svn ci
<sharkjaw> da skjer det INGEN TING, jeg hadde forventa at den skulle commit'e fila til repoet
<sharkjaw> det er her jeg stopper og ikke forstår mer.
<Solskogen> svn add <fil>
<Solskogen> så svn ci
<sharkjaw> Solskogen: TAKKER, BUKKER, (til og med) NEIER!
<Solskogen> sharkjaw: http://svnbook.red-bean.com
<Solskogen> den er verdt en les
 * sharkjaw skal lese
<kjell> hei! hatt trøbbel med Lightread, derfor purget den. Men i dag forsøkte jeg installere den igjen, og la til ppa:cooperjona/lightread. Men ved apt-get update får jeg feilmelding om at "E: Typen «ain» er ukjent i linje 1 i kildelista /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cooperjona-lightread-precise.list". Samme feilmld når jeg forsøker fjerne eller purge ppa'en. hvordan fikser jeg dette?
<kjell> Jeg får mao ikke kjørt kommandoen "apt-get update" i terminal pga feil i denne ppa, men jeg får heller ikke fjernet ppa. Den vises ikke i Y PPA manager heller.
<lolgnu> apt-add-repository --remove ppa:cooperjona/lightread
<lolgnu> ?
<lolgnu> eventuelt rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cooperjona-lightread-precise.list
<kjell> Error: 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cooperjona/lightread/ubuntu precise main' doesn't exist in a sourcelist file
<kjell> Error: 'deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/cooperjona/lightread/ubuntu precise main' doesn't exist in a sourcelist file
<kjell> @lolgnu tusen takk, den siste der fungerte!
<lolgnu> bruker å gjøre det
<kjell> postet bug på launchpad (affects me), men den står med "fix released" (Bug #1022778). Noe poeng å henge seg på der, eller er denne bugen da fikset og glemt? Bør jeg lage en ny bugreport?
<lubotu3> bug 1022778 in Lightread "stalled on "Downloading items ..." screen." [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022778
<kjell> ha ha @lubotu3! har akkurat vært på den! ta en refresh så ser du kommentaren min.
<lolgnu> kjell: hvis det hadde vært et menneske hadde du kanskje fått svar :P
<kjell> det er 2 ting jeg bruker mye, som sjeldent virker og det er Gwibber og Lightread. Det irriterer meg litt (mye). ;)
<lolgnu> darktable funker ikke her
<lolgnu> ikke xsane heller
<kjell> Gwibber fungerer nå mot facebook, men ikke Twitter. Inntil nylig har den årevise historien vært motsatt :D
<kjell> Gwibber påstår jeg ikke har fått autorisert FB, men det virker likevel o_0
<kjell> lolgnu: xsane har med scanning å gjøre? Har en multi fra HP, og alt fungerer toppers vha HPLIP-driverne.
<lolgnu> Jau, scannere
<lolgnu> det krasjer ofte
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-04
<Mathias> ble ganske inaktivt her ;P
<lolant_> jau
<RoyK> legge ned -offtopic? ;)
<RoyK> lite trafikk der også i dag, da...
<dr0pix> nei huff si sånt
<Malinux> er vel ikke vits å legge ned offtopic fordi all offtopic forsant fra kanalen her?
<RoyK> Malinux: neida - var bare en dårlig spøk ;)
<Malinux> ok
<Mathias> ooog der vil ikke ubuntu boote
<royk>  hva gjorde du nå?
<Mathias> lekte litt med overklokking, satte den tilbake til default og nå brånekter ubuntu helt
 * royk kaster Mathias over i offtopic
<Mathias> det er jo ikke offtopic :p
<Mathias> den orker ikke starte selv i recovery
#ubuntu-no 2014-06-30
<Mathias> *gjesp*
<bdbear> Noen som er gode med POSIX Access Control Lists ? eller vet hvordan man kan få den til å automatisk oppdatere subfolders med tilganger?
<Brumle> setfacl -d u:bruker:rwx folder
<Brumle> -d for default
<Brumle> da går den i arv
<Brumle> uten -d setter en acl til å være aktiv
<RoyK> aktiv som i uten arv?
<Aeyoun> Bruker noen GNOME? Tror jeg har spurt om dette før, men lysstyrken på skjermen blir tilbakestilt når jeg kobler til/fra en strømkilde eller logger ut/restarter. Er det mulig å få lysstyrken satt i GNOME strømvalg permanente?
<Malinux_> gnome, som i gnome-shell?
<Malinux_> eller gnome, som i gnome?
<Aeyoun> gnome-shell, Malinux_
<Malinux_> ok. Jeg bruker ikke gnome-shell, så vet ikke hvordan man stiller sånt inn der desverre
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-01
<Mathias> Aeyoun: du har ikke en amd-gpu i maskinen?
<Aeyoun> Mathias: nei, intel.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: ok
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<Aeyoun> God kveld.
<UkuleleSolen> Titta, det var liv här ikväll :)
<Dry_Lips> UkuleleSolen: FYI, det er som regel mer liv i  #ubuntu-no-offtopic enn her... Du er velkommen til å joine
<UkuleleSolen> Den kanalen kände jag inte till
<Aeyoun> Er nevnt i topic.
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-02
<Aeyoun> http://www.hardware.no/artikler/tre-ganger-sa-mange-nordmenn-bruker-na-linux/161399
<Malinux_> hm, det er jo gøy, men bruker linux. Hva menes med at de bruker linux?
<Aeyoun> Malinux_: en nettleser som har User-Agent Linux (som ikke er android, Playstation, etc) har besøkt sider som bruker statcounter.com sin besøksanalyse.
<Aeyoun> Så endten har Linux blitt mer populært, eller så er nordmenn på Linux usedvanlig ofte innom gigaom.com.
<Aeyoun> Det påpeks nå at det kan være Elkjøp sin skyld. De selger Chromebooks om dagen. De ville telt for Linux. :-9
<Mathias> lurer på hvor mange som er på ubuntu.com, hihi
<Aeyoun> Mathias: http://builtwith.com/ubuntu.com — de bruker ikke statcounter
<Malinux_> Aeyoun: skjønner
<Aeyoun> http://builtwith.com/gigaom.com
<Aeyoun> Chrome OS telles separat, så ikke deres skyld heller.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: lurer på hva aftenposten/dagbla'/vg/adressa/etc har for slags statistikker...
<Aeyoun> RoyK: redpro har vel statestikk for alle sammen? (er det ikke de som hoster for schibsted og amedia?)
<Aeyoun> *redpill
<RoyK> linpill har sikkert det, ja ;)
<RoyK> vet ikke hvor mye de hoster, men de kjører jo varnish for de fleste, og det gjør jo jobben grei
<Aeyoun> Varnish vill se alle requests og dermed alle user-agents.
<Aeyoun> The holy grail må være aggregat-dataene til Google Analytics. DE sitter på de reelle tallene.
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-04
<Dry_Lips> Er det noen her som har erfaring med Multicom sine laptoper? Har en kompis som aldri har brukt Linux før, som ønsker å hoppe over til Linux, men han trenger en rimelig laptop hvor alle ting fungerer sånn noenlunde (trådløs, touchpad, grafikk, lyd, etc)
<Dry_Lips> Han vurderer å kjøpe denne: http://www.multicom.no/Xishan-W550S-15e6-Ultraslim-Full-HD-IPSe-4egen-Intel-Core-i3-4000Me-8GBe-1TBe-HD-Graphics-4600e-DVDRWe-Uten-operativsysteme-2e2kg-Multicom/cat-p/c/p10627142
<Malinux_> Dry_Lips: tja, min maskin er ikke kjøpt fra multicom, men er samme merket de brander som sitt, clevo. samme som system76 bruker også. De skal fungere fint med linux på seg
<Malinux_> jeg kan jo ikke garantere at det ikke kan være noe småting men
<Dry_Lips> Spurte samme spørsmålet i #Nuug, og der var det en som nevnte at folk hadde hatt litt trøbbel med det trådløse nettverkskortet
<Dry_Lips> intel 7260, Malinux_
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: Spør Multicom?
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: Et generelt tips er å kjøpe så generell og vanlig maskinvare som du kan få tak i. Lenovo ThinkPads er populære fordi det er så mange andre som har de. Problemene som måtte være med de er utforsket og løst av andre før deg.
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun, han hadde visstnok mailet Multicom, men han fikk et svært generellt svar tilbake, om at de ikke hadde support på Linux, etc
<Dry_Lips> Men takk for tips om Lenovo... Vet at Dell skal ha god støtte for Linux, men de er en smule dyre
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: du betaler for ting som "dagen-etter-kommer-det-en-mann-på-døra-og-bytter-hovedkort" hos Lenovo
<Aeyoun> Praktisk men dyrt om ingenting galt faktisk skjer.
<Aeyoun> Altså, overnight-repair er inkludert i prisen.
<Dry_Lips> aha, slikt sett
<Aeyoun>  Intel 7260. ai. wireless n vill ikke fungere med det nettverkskortet. (fungerer det på noe)
<Dry_Lips> Ja, huff... Synd, fordi ellers var det en veldig solid laptop han hadde sett seg ut
<Aeyoun> Du kan bruke vanlig tregt nett, bare ikke nytt-og-fancy-raskt nett.
<Malinux_> Dry_Lips: de mener vel at multicom ikke offesielt har linux-support? det er de samme maskinenen som system76 leverer f.eks.
<Aeyoun> Webcammen er av merket hakkespett så det kan være så som så. :-P
<Aeyoun> Dry_Lips: for all del, velg thinkpadden.
<Aeyoun> Kan doneres til Lniux foundation om ingenting fungerer. :-P
<Aeyoun> PS: Laptop til 4000 kr burde rope "søppel!". Just mentioning it.
<Dry_Lips> Aeyoun, hvor mye ligger Lenovo Thinkpad på i pris?
<Dry_Lips> Malinux_ sitat: "Vi supporterer og installerer kun Windows. Linux m.m. har vi ikke support på."
<Malinux_> nettopp
<Malinux_> altså betyr ikke det at pc-ene ikke kan kjøre linux, bare at multicom ikke har support på det
<Malinux_> men å bruke thinkpad, som Aeyoun foreslår, er neppe en dum idé
<Dry_Lips> Det som var bra med den PC'n han så på var at den hadde 1920*1080 for under 5000 kroner...
<Dry_Lips> Vanligvis har laptoper til den prisen crappy  1366x768
<Aeyoun> En brukt MacBook kan være en løsning. Bra skjerm og enormt mange som har identisk hardware; altså er problemene løste.
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: dell kommer jo i alt slags priser
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: uansett - den maskina du lenka til fra multicom, har én stor svakhet: snurredisk!
<Dry_Lips> Vet, har snakket til han om fordelene med SSD, men pris spiller en rolle for ham
<Malinux_> det ironiske er at en ganske treg maskin, fremstår som betydelig raskere med ssd
<Malinux_> dvs. en relativt treg maskin
<Dry_Lips> Ja, ssd er digg... Har SSD på begge mine stasjonære :)
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: du får jo en liten ssd for noen få hundrelapper, så det er jo bare å bytte
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: tviler på at du trenger 1TB lagringsplass på en laptop uansett
<Dry_Lips> Ja, de hadde også en utgave av den laptoppen som bare var litt dyrere... Men tror de er utsolgt for akkurat den... Og så har de en med SSD + HDD + bedre prosessor, men den er 1500 kroner dyrere...
<Malinux_> nei, 1TB på laptopen ser jeg ikke noen god grunn til å ha til vanlig bruk
<Dry_Lips> Men, spiller forsåvidt ingen rolle hvis han får trøbbel med nettverkskortet
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: mulig den da støtter mini-pci-e-ssd
<Dry_Lips> Malinux_ kompisen min har bare laptop, ikke stasjonær
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: er jo i tilfelle noe du kan slenge på seinere
<Dry_Lips> SÃ¥ han trenger litt lagringsplass... Han tar masse bilder, etc
<RoyK> Dry_Lips: da er det veldig greit med ssd+snurris
<Dry_Lips> Jo, men først og fremst trenger han noe hvor alt funker... :)
<Dry_Lips> Altså, trådløst, lyd, etc
<Dry_Lips> Forøvrig, det irriterer meg hvor dårlige skjermene på laptopene generelt  er
<Dry_Lips> Jeg mener... 1366x768?
<Dry_Lips> Mobiltelefonene har jo høyere oppløsning enn det :-/
<Dry_Lips> Skulle trodd at dette var 2008 når det gjelder akkurat skjermer på laptop
<RoyK> er vel der de drar inn penga på billige laptopper, da :D
<RoyK> kjøpe opp gamle skjermer fra lager
<Dry_Lips> Ja, sikkert... Men det er jo idiotisk med å putte masse ram og cpu i en laptop når skjermene suger :-/ Rart at folk nøyer seg med så dårlige skjermer
<Malinux_> min skjerm er 1366x768.
<Malinux_> men så er lappen fra 2009
<Malinux_> men syntes det er rart at en 16:9-skjerm har lavere høyde enn en 16:10-skjerm. hva skjedde med konstant høyde, men at skjermen er smalere eller bredere
<Dry_Lips> Mhm... Jeg har en som er gammel, men som har 1680*1020 eller noe i den duren
<Malinux_> f.eks. er det få tv-er som er 21:9,men phillips eller noe, produserer jo en, men høyden på skjermen er jo bare noen og 30cm
<Malinux_> de burde jo vært like høy som en 16:9-skjerm men bredere. ja ja
<Dry_Lips> *1680*1050 var det jeg hadde
<Dry_Lips> Synes alt mindre ser veldig grøtete ut
<Malinux_> ja
<selx> RoyK: NÃ¥ fikk jeg det til :D :D :D :D :D
<selx> RoyK: aner ikke hva jeg gjorde som fikk det til å fungere :/
<RoyK> selx: offtopic?
<selx> Oi, beklager så meget
<Malinux_> hva fikk du til?
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-05
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-06
<Malinux> høyreklikker man, trykker permissions og velger none på others, om man ikke ønsker at andre skal ha tilgang til en mappe?
<RoyK> !chmod
<lubotu3> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Malinux> jeg må ha svaret i gui-form
<Malinux> jeg finner ikke noe svar når jeg googler det. Jeg vet det kan gjøres via kommandolinje, men jeg ska forklare dette til en person som ikke aner hva en terminal er for noe
#ubuntu-no 2015-06-30
<AndyOslo> Hmm, liker ikke at jeg ikke får kontakt med Pi'en hjemme
<RoyK> AndyOslo: du får dra hjem og banke liv i den ;)
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-02
<thiAs> når jeg er attached til en screen som kjører irssi gjennom ssh klient fra pcn. hvordan får jeg koblet meg på den samma screenen via juicessh på tlf uten at den detacher på pcn?
 * thiAs ^^
<Mathias> -x
<Mathias> men anbefaler deg å bruke tmux til det
<Mathias> den resizer mye, mye, mye bedre
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-03
<thiAs> ait
<thiAs> screen -x "navnpåscreen"
<thiAs> ?
<thiAs> eller bare screen -x
<Mathias> første
<thiAs> Mathias: thx :D
<thiAs> funka det
<thiAs> men får ikke snippets til å funke i juicessh
<thiAs> skriver: screen -xU navnpåscreen
<thiAs> skjer fint lite da jeg logger inn
<thiAs> for da skal jo egentlig den komandoen kjøres automatisk
<thiAs> har du testa juicessh før Mathias?
<Mathias> har proversjonen
<Mathias> syntes ikke den er helt egnet til irssi though, den har ikke gestures
<Mathias> thiAs: sleng et enter bak kommandoen
<thiAs> er dette enter ;
<thiAs> Mathias: den gir ett eksempel: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/5x3z1kbqz055pge/Screenshot_2015-07-03-03-08-51.png
<thiAs> jeg får prøve ;
<thiAs> prøvde "enter" også
<thiAs> skjer ingen ting
<Mathias> rart, men god natt
<thiAs> gn ^^
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-05
<Toffe> Noen anbefalt online backup plasser? med god størrelse
<Mathias> RoyK anbefaler vel crashplan.no
<Mathias> jeg tester ut backblaze
<RoyK> Mathias: funker vel dårlig på linux
<Mathias> finner vel alltids veier rundt det
<RoyK> joda, men å kjøre det via wine er jo   litt stress
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-04
<Mathias> får jeg nicket Mathsterk
<Guest76781> får jeg nicket "Mathias", Mathsterk?
<Mathias> litago: nei :p
<litago> ;p
<gmh> noen som er flinke på bash alias?
<gmh> Tenker jeg vil ha et alias som printer "code OrdNR2 code OrdNR3 code"
<gmh> Eks: gpg --symmetric < unencrypted_file > encrypted_file
<gmh> Eks: encrypt unencrypted_file encrypted_file
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-05
<RoyK> alias er bare for å skrive noe
<RoyK> pc-151-108:~ roysk$ alias balle="echo ballefaen"
<RoyK> pc-151-108:~ roysk$ balle
<RoyK> ballefaen
<geirha> gmh: alias kan ikke brukes til det. Du trenger en funksjon
<geirha> encrypt() { gpg --symmetric < "$1" > "$2"; }
<gmh> brukte et bash script som jeg kalte encrypt.
<gmh> Virker utmerket, men det ligner jo veldig på den du skriver der
<gmh> Egentlig kunne jeg tenkt meg at (hvis det er vellykket <- superviktig) den slettet den gamle filen når den laget den nye.
<gmh> gjelder både encrypt og decrypt
<gmh> Decrypt vet du vel kanskje ikke om er velykket uten å se innholdet i filen eller får du en melding om du skriver feil passord?
<gmh> Nå tar encrypt og legger til ".gpg" på $1
<gmh> Decrypt fjerner ".gpg" på $1
<gmh> så ingen $2 i det hele tatt.
<geirha> encrypt() { gpg --symmetric < "$1" > "$1.gpg" && rm "$1"; }
<gmh> hvis gpg failer da fordi du gir den to forskjellige passord
<geirha> decrypt() { [[ $1 = *.gpg ]] && gpg -d < "$1" > "${1%.gpg}" && rm "$1"; }
<geirha> enkelt å teste
<geirha> if gpg --symmetric </dev/null >/dev/null; then printf 'success: %d\n' "$?"; else printf 'fail: %d\n' "$?"; fi
<geirha> her returnerer den 2 hvis jeg gir forskjellig passord
<geirha> Men da har du allerede laget ei tom fil
<geirha> så kanskje bedre å kjøre gpg --symmetric "$1" i stedet
<geirha> altså: encrypt() { gpg --symmetric "$1" && rm "$1"; }; decrypt() { gpg -d "$1" && rm "$1"; }
<geirha> pass på å ikke utelate noen av fnuttene (")
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-07
<gmh> For meg ser det ut som dekrypteter filnavn for så å slette filnavn (altså samme filen)?
<geirha> decrypt foo.gpg  vil slette foo.gpg hvis dekrypteringa gikk bra, ja
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-08
<gmh> Ja, og med det siste eksempelet ditt så endrer jo ikke filnavnet seg. Så da dekrypterer du foo.gpg og sletter foo.gpg (den dekryptere versjonen)?
<geirha> gpg lagrer den dekrypterte versjonen av foo.gpg som foo
<geirha> ah, nei, den skriver visst den dekrypterte versjonen på stdout i stedet
<geirha> da blir det feil, ja
<geirha> --decrypt-files fungerer sånn som jeg tenkte
<geirha> gmh: http://sprunge.us/ZNfh
<gmh> Men hvordan fikk du den til å endre fra foo (klartekst) til foo.gpg (kryptert) uten å spesifisere output-file?
<gmh> Det gjør den faktisk selv ja, se der.
<gmh> Jo men da snakker vi, nå begynner det å ligne noe :)
<gmh> Supert det, takk for hjelpen geirha. gpg legger jo til ending og tar den vekk selv. Jeg stresset jo med "${1%.*}" etc for å fjerne extension.
<geirha> :)
<gmh> Hvor legger man disse da? .bash_profile? .bashrc?
<geirha> .bashrc
<gmh> Hvis du vil ha de tilgjenglig for alle brukere da?
<gmh> slik som mine bash scripts nå som ligger PATH.
<geirha> Da ville jeg gjort dem om til bash-skript i stedet, og lagt dem i /usr/local/bin eller et annet egnet sted.
<gmh> Ja det er der jeg har de nå, men da skal jeg oppdatere dem til å bruke --decrypt-files og legge til rm. Uansett har jeg lært meg basic functions og forbedret mine elendige scripts så du har vært til god hjelp. Takk igjen :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-09
<ubuntu|73930> Hei
<RoyK> heh - logg på, skriv hei, logg av
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-10
<winb> Får dere til å spille av tv2 sumo i chromium-browser nå? Jeg får en http error
<RoyK> winb: funker herfra med chrome i hvert fall
<winb> RoyK: Endte opp med å installere beta-variant og da fungerte det igjen
<RoyK> winb: oki
#ubuntu-no 2017-07-05
<Mathias> sb end
